# Getting the new year off on a downer ..



## scotty dog (May 13, 2013)

for the first time ever, I decided to park my car up for the winter as I now have a van, not having a garage I had to opt for a car cover. After looking in to things the Halfords advanced cover seemed to be a good choice with it protecting from pretty much everything nature could throw at it.

But the main reason was and I quote "3 layer breathable material allows condensation to evaporate"

So .. The other weekend I thought I'd drag the old girl out for a good dust off and a run out, and to my horror I was greeted to this...

Roof -








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

Bonnet -








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

To say im unhappy is a biiiiiiiiig understatement


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Oh no. That's bad. 

I feel for you. 

What would cause such a bad defect over a short space of time?


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

are they raised spots of paint...? thats horrific...:doublesho
gutted for you...
what car is it by the way? maybe worth looking into the guarantee for that cover as if thats a total respray needed, then that's gonna hurt...
hope you get things sorted...
rgds stu


----------



## scotty dog (May 13, 2013)

From my knowledge and chatting to my mate in work its caused from the cover not letting the paint breath, which is the main reason I bought the cover, so I believe its condensation under the paint 

and to make things worse its my 1985 Mk2 golf


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

as said, really gutted for you...
i can imagine how you felt when you were taking the cover off...
a mate had something similar on his bike with his "breathable" cover...


----------



## scotty dog (May 13, 2013)

Thanks mate

I gave them a call today told them that its going to need repainting and im looking at a bill for around £8-900 (that's what ive been quoted through work)

So fingers crossed I can get it painted and get to some shows this year


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

I feel your pain.
I guess you'll have to get an independent report done on the damage to back up your claim that the cover is at fault, even then, as Halfords are renowned for poor customer service I think you'll be lucky to get anything out of them without a big fight, still worth having have a word with them though, if you get no where stick a negative comment on their Facebook page and see if that gets you anywhere.


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

hope they cough up with not too much hassle...:thumb: looks to me like a clear case of the product not doing what it says on the tin...:doublesho

i think next year for the winter, i'd be looking at a coat or 2 of colly instead...

alternatively, do you have an option of building a carport style roof where the car stays or maybe renting out a nearby garage? may work out the same as the price of cover!


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Think it would be worth contacting halfords. Hope you get it sorted ok.


----------



## scotty dog (May 13, 2013)

Yea next year it will be dry stored no matter what. I just wish i saved the £40 and bought more cleaning stuffs


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

A cover in a garage not a great idea as you've worked out.


----------



## scotty dog (May 13, 2013)

it wasn't in a garage mate it was outside on my drive


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Same thing happened to a mates bike years ago , freshly painted put away for winter blustered all the new paint !


----------



## scotty dog (May 13, 2013)

New paint is a bit more understandable as it will stay soft etc .. I've had the car 3 years now and never had it painted :-/


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Bit of a long shot .... but before you go down the respray route it might be worth finding a friendly bodyshop and sticking it their oven for 45 mins.


----------



## scotty dog (May 13, 2013)

Yea I thought about that mate to try and stretch the paint back, I think I'll try that option before it gets painted


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

squiggs said:


> Bit of a long shot .... but before you go down the respray route it might be worth finding a friendly bodyshop and sticking it their oven for 45 mins.


Good call...:thumb:
Gotta be worth a shot...


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Any updates?


----------

